

Toy Chest - A 'Flat UI'-inspired color scheme for Sublime Text & TextMate - SmeelBe
http://toychesttheme.com/
Here is a 'Flat UI'-inspired color scheme for programmers (Sublime Text &#38; TextMate supported).&#60;p&#62;Flat UI - http://designmodo.com/flat-free/
======
pedalpete
This is the second day I've seen 'flat-ui' colour scheme postings on HN, but I
don't really see the connection between flat-ui and a colour scheme.

Can somebody explain that? Or is it just over-use of the term flat-ui.

~~~
SmeelBe
Tale a look here <http://designmodo.com/flat-free/> to color swatches -
<http://i.imm.io/14sXs.png>

